
Facebook admits tracking users and non-users off-site - john58
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/17/facebook-admits-tracking-users-and-non-users-off-site
======
erkose
Ironically, The Guardian connects to Facebook. Please don't allow this unless
I click on something that actually requires Facebook access.

